
Chromium Blog: Google Chrome Frame: Stable and Speedy - js4all
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/09/google-chrome-frame-stable-and-speedy.html
======
tnorthcutt
I guess Chrome Frame is better than plain ie6/7/8, but part of me thinks it's
just adding another layer of complexity (having to add a tag to pages to work
with it), and not helping the standards movement. Could be wrong, though.

~~~
js4all
You need just to add a meta attrib, no big deal:

    
    
       <meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="chrome=1">

~~~
tnorthcutt
I understand it's not much, but isn't the whole point of standards that you
can do things one way, and it works, without any little "no big deal" changes?

~~~
wccrawford
Yes, and if you could get everyone to follow them, this hack wouldn't be
needed.

Until then, you can use this to provide a better experience for customers that
have a standards-compliant browser (or one that can use the hack) and provide
a lesser experience for the rest, and that should be easier (and provide a
better experience) than trying to make everything work on all browsers.

~~~
tnorthcutt
Roger that. I guess I just wanted to say out loud that effort still needs to
be put towards moving people to standards-compliant browsers.

